# Hepatic flexure



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Does anyone here experience a fullness in the right upper quadrant, radiating to the back and along your side? Is this Hepatic flexure related to IBS? If so, what do you do to quiet the sense of fullness. It is a miserable feeling. I have tried Gas-X, but I'm not sure that is what to use. It doesn't help much. Is there anything else?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

For me i think it is called splenic flexure.Gas get stuck in lower bend of the colon.Try to lie down on your left side.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The bends in the colon up by the ribs (both the flextures) tend to be trouble spots in IBSers.Pain on the right may need to check out the gall bladder can cause issues in that same spot. While IBS can cause pain or discomfort in any locastion along the colon some places can be other things.The only way simethicone works for me is if I take it regularly. It has to be in the same spot as the gas, so for I need help now it is only good for stomach gas (belching).Unfortunately fullness isn't always gas. You could try to limit gas causing foods or probiotics which for some can the gas production.You might try things that target pain/discomfort. Over the counter is peppermint (I just use the cheap Altoids) and a number of prescriptions may help as well.If it seems to be only when you are constipated you might try fiber, osmotics or something like amitza (prescription only) to keep things moving.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Kathleen, thanks for the in depth answer. My biggest problem with respect to the IBS is that whatever I take that works to help the constipation, leaves me with horrible bloating and trapped gas, even after a BM! Things like Amitiza work nicely for a short time, but after about three days, I get awful bloating that just won't subside until I stop taking the med, whatever it is. This even happens with colace. It's so frustrating to have one problem solved only to cause another, equally uncomfortable problem. So, I don't really get the benefit of relief from a BM even when I have one because the swelling stays on. Wow. This condition is so life altering!!!!!!


----------



## anxietygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sorry you're having trouble with this. I have found that gentle yoga (I do Life Force Yoga to Beat the Blues with Amy Weintraub) helps move the gas through. I just do 2 or 3 sections of the DVD at a time, and make the movements smaller. But it's really important to check with your doc about doing yoga.I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

thank you for the suggestion. It's my understanding that Yoga is a big help with a number of issues. I am seriously looking into it. So, your program is a DVD? That would be easier than a class (in case the gas decides to move suddenly) LOL! Thank you!


----------

